# NJ LAWMAKERS PASS HARSH NEW CARRY BAN



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*NJ LAWMAKERS PASS HARSH NEW CARRY BAN*





> Drastically increases the cost of obtaining permits and credentials.
> Expands the already-rigorous New Jersey training requirements.
> Uses social media and online posts as grounds to deny permits.
> Requires gun owners to acquire insurance, even though it is not known whether or not this type of insurance is even available or legal.
> ...











NJ Lawmakers Pass Harsh New Carry Ban :: Guns.com


The Democrat-controlled state legislature on Monday gave a final upvote to a strict new anti-concealed carry law, sending it to New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy's waiting hands.




www.guns.com


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Good Lord, just one more reason why New Jersey is considered by so many as a dump. Sorry for any of you folks that live there. And if you decide to leave NJ and venture south for a new life, PLEASE do NOT bring any NJ ideas and culture with you! We want to keep the South, the South.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

It appears that every blue state is trying some type of gun ban/confiscation law.
I'm hoping that Illinois will lose their proposal in Jan.
It's bad enough the Safe-T-Act will become law.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

wirenut said:


> It appears that every blue state is trying some type of gun ban/confiscation law.
> I'm hoping that Illinois will lose their proposal in Jan.
> It's bad enough the Safe-T-Act will become law.


The Supreme Court from Heller/McDonald to NYSRPA v. Bruen have made it quite clear that the 2nd Amendment is indeed an individual right unrelated to service in militia, that it applies to weapons that are in common use and now extends outside the home. Any politician that passes a law that defies those rulings should be charged with contempt of court, if found guilty immediately removed from office and subject to any other criminal penalties that may apply.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Arizona Desertman said:


> The Supreme Court from Heller/McDonald to NYSRPA v. Bruen have made it quite clear that the 2nd Amendment is indeed an individual right unrelated to service in militia, that it applies to weapons that are in common use and now extends outside the home. Any politician that passes a law that defies those rulings should be charged with contempt of court, if found guilty immediately removed from office and subject to any other criminal penalties that may apply.


Chances are, if they are a east or west coast Liberal, they can pretty much get away with anything they want.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Gotta make criminals' lives easier. They're people, too, you know! They deserve a break!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The increased cost, in other words rich or well connected can afford the cost of permits but you poor and middle class working folks forget it. The unwashed masses don't deserve to protect themselves.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> The Supreme Court from Heller/McDonald to NYSRPA v. Bruen have made it quite clear that the 2nd Amendment is indeed an individual right unrelated to service in militia, that it applies to weapons that are in common use and now extends outside the home. Any politician that passes a law that defies those rulings should be charged with contempt of court, if found guilty immediately removed from office and subject to any other criminal penalties that may apply.


Callin the Supreme Court a "court" is obviously an oxymoron. It's nothing more than a lifetime parking slot for Liberals, some of whom are well disguised has Conservatives.


----------



## Feldrew (5 mo ago)

I live in Jersey and yup, this new legislation is crazy-restrictive. It will probably end up in the courts, at least, I hope it will. We're already restricted to 10-round mags, permits, severely limited carry laws, no PCC's, and more. The insurance requirements are pure nonsense - like saying you can carry if you have your pet unicorn with you. I don't know of any company here that provides carry insurance. And I believe the new carry permit process gets you a permit for 2 years and every other year you have to reapply. Ridiculous.


----------



## almach55 (21 d ago)

I do not see the new law segment or section that refers to the below. Where is that paragraph? This sounds ridiculous.

What about transporting a firearm in a vehicle with a New Jersey Permit to Carry a Handgun under the Murphy Anti-Civil Rights law?

A: A person, other than a person lawfully carrying a firearm within the authorized scope of an exemption set forth in subsection a., c., or l. of N.J.S.2C:39-6, who is otherwise authorized under the law to carry or transport a firearm shall not do so while in a vehicle in New Jersey, unless the handgun is unloaded and contained in a closed and securely fastened case, gunbox, or locked unloaded in the trunk of the vehicle.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

almach55 said:


> I do not see the new law segment or section that refers to the below. Where is that paragraph? This sounds ridiculous.
> 
> What about transporting a firearm in a vehicle with a New Jersey Permit to Carry a Handgun under the Murphy Anti-Civil Rights law?
> 
> A: A person, other than a person lawfully carrying a firearm within the authorized scope of an exemption set forth in subsection a., c., or l. of N.J.S.2C:39-6, who is otherwise authorized under the law to carry or transport a firearm shall not do so while in a vehicle in New Jersey, unless the handgun is unloaded and contained in a closed and securely fastened case, gunbox, or locked unloaded in the trunk of the vehicle.


I don't know. I just thought the laws are horrible, and I posted it for awareness. Plus, some members here may live there. You'd have to do more investigating if you want more info.


----------



## almach55 (21 d ago)

Indeed I live in the PR of NJ. I reviewed the "new and improved" law and did not see a reference to an inability to carry while in one's own vehicle. It is ridiculous. If any member can forward me a link to the relevant section of this crappy law, I'd appreciate it... Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, welcome aboard the forum


----------



## Feldrew (5 mo ago)

for those who wish to peruse: https://nj.gov/njsp/firearms/firearms-faqs.shtml

that is current law and practice.

and a link to the proposed additional restrictions: N.J. strictly overhauls concealed carry gun restrictions as Murphy signs law. Firearm groups sue.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

There are certain States that just are not firearms person friendly. NJ is one and NY is getting there. NJ seems to make a special effort to annoy and defang any firearm user for some reason.
Liberals get creative and a Liberal government wishes to maintain control.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

mur.cap said:


> There are certain States that just are not firearms person friendly. NJ is one and NY is getting there. NJ seems to make a special effort to annoy and defang any firearm user for some reason.
> Liberals get creative and a Liberal government wishes to maintain control.


Any law, and I mean any law, the purpose of which is to restrict, curtail, or wholly remove any of your God-given liberties is, by definition, a tyrannical law and according to Madison, a free people have no obligation to be obey. I only wish that in reality, this were true.

The goal of all tyrannical regimes is to restrict individual liberty until it ceases to exist. The duty of The People is to see this coming and take the necessary action, up and including, the abolition of such government and to replace it with new government designed to jealously guard and insure The Peoples' liberties*.

* Paraphrased from The Declaration of Independence.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

If you're residing in a country with a tyrannical regime, you already have no liberty.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

mur.cap said:


> If you're residing in a country with a tyrannical regime, you already have no liberty.


True.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> *NJ LAWMAKERS PASS HARSH NEW CARRY BAN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, well remember the Tale of the Turtle and the Scorpion. If you don't recall it, look check the Tale of Texas and California.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> The Supreme Court from Heller/McDonald to NYSRPA v. Bruen have made it quite clear that the 2nd Amendment is indeed an individual right unrelated to service in militia, that it applies to weapons that are in common use and now extends outside the home. Any politician that passes a law that defies those rulings should be charged with contempt of court, if found guilty immediately removed from office and subject to any other criminal penalties that may apply.


Until this is done and we see politicians in handcuffs, this will continue.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Arizona Desertman said:


> The Supreme Court from Heller/McDonald to NYSRPA v. Bruen have made it quite clear that the 2nd Amendment is indeed an individual right unrelated to service in militia, that it applies to weapons that are in common use and now extends outside the home. Any politician that passes a law that defies those rulings should be charged with contempt of court, if found guilty immediately removed from office and subject to any other criminal penalties that may apply.


Yes, yes, yes, THIS!!

Put the wrath of the Constitution in their sinister faces and make them pay for their vile and evil transgressions against our liberties. As Jefferson so elequently wrote;

"...in questions of power then, let no more be heard of confidence in man, but bind him down from mischief by the chains of the constitution."


----------

